# LP fireplace blower cycles off and on



## barlow96 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey first post here, I did a lot of research and could not find any answers.  My gas fireplace blower will only stay on for about 10-15 minutes, cycle off for about 10 minutes and then cycle back on. I bypassed the thermal switch thinking this was the problem, but the blower will still do the same.  I am on my third blower (the same brand and type) and the problem persists.  I am thinking of switching to a different blower, but wanted to get some opinions if this is normal operations with most blowers.  By the way I was thinking of going with this type of blower in the future.

http://www.fireplaceblowersonline.c...r-lennox-and-superior-fireplaces-details.aspx



Thank you in advance.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2016)

Sounds to me like it could be in the junction box. 
Have you tried plugging the blower into a different power source?
Did it exhibit the same symptoms?


----------



## barlow96 (Dec 16, 2016)

good point!..Ill try that tonight and post back with the results


----------



## pageyjim (Jan 20, 2017)

I wonder if you have an automatic fan limit switch. That will turn your fan on and off by temperature. It could be failing, out of calibration or need to be adjusted if it allowed.


----------

